# HELP!! ESTP or ISTP? need help typing



## Sco32 (Nov 27, 2018)

Hey Guys 
New here so go easy.
So I have been researching MBTI, Socionics, jung etc for the past couple of months. 

by process of elimination I have come to the conclusion that I am either ESxP or IsxP, always type as 'ESTP'

I am fairly confident in my functions, SE, TI, Fe, NI but maybe wrong? 

Anyway, I am struggling to 100% accept my type, I think I am an ESTP but somewhere in my head I keep thinking to myself that I can't be I must be an ISTP. 

To give you a little bit of background about myself 

I like to think myself as intelligent, usually think im one of the smarter ones in a room 
there are time I go through 'social awkwardness' where I think im in my head too much, thinking random stuff when in conversation, 'hows my eye contact' 'what do they think of me' or something total irrelevant. 
if I feel an 'attack' or critism as such I would normally fire back my own critism in a sort of passive aggressive way to begin with, if it keeps happening I will withdraw for 5 minutes, don’t let this fool you though because this is sort of my final warning, if it persists I will explode with great anger on anyone who I perceive the threat from without a second though, can still feel a bit bad afterwards but generally indifferent. 
I am sensitive to critism, going by the above it has got me in trouble, when I withdraw anything anyone says to me I look at with a negative light and assume they are 'attacking me' I will bite back instantly when this is happening. 
I am highly reactive to my environment, good vibes then im out my head and feel in pure SE mode, im the first to notice the phone, first to answer a question, first to offer help if I see someone needs help. I am constantly scanning my environment, especially when out at a bar or whatever, I feel highly in tune with my environment. 
when in conversation or in groups etc, I have highly adapt and noticing small facial movement / body language nuances, I don’t think anyone else notices these kind of things, maybe other se doms? I will also call this out, example, partner facial expression changes a tiny bit, im calling it out, what’s wrong? wtf up with you, clearly something wrong. 
I am pretty social, I get along with most people generally and when in a social situation I do feel energised by this, especially if the mood is great and I am reacting to my environment in a good way. 
I very much care about what others think of me, or how others perceive me, I want to be seen as strong and will not show any weakness, to me weakness is emotions, although I get emotions, I do not understand them that well, tend to avoid, can feel awkward in emotional situations where I just want to offer practical support. the main emotion I can understand is anger and it does not take long for me to get to a high anger level, when arguing though, once it is over, for me it is over, I’ll go away, come back 5 minutes later as if nothing happened, this is the other persons chance to change the mood if I sense it’s still a threat then arguing resumes. 
If I am in a good enviroment with a good atmosphere then I can become very excitable, sometmes I feel like an energy vampire if that makes any sense, in a good mood people are definitly attracted to my energy, I can turn up the energy I give out almost at a whim, but can also bring it down again just as fast if I want.
although social, I do not like 'public speaking' this is something I probably would not too, or do easily, id very much be nervous about this, I Can be centre of attention but that is too much for me. 
In social situation I tend to sit back and watch to begin with, especially new situations, I observe then make my move once im sure of the environment. 
I do not think about the future to be honest, in terms of the past I’m more insecure? can’t really remember past events about myself, but I remember everyone else birthdays? I can remember some specific dates etc about ww2 (subject I researched a lot before) but when it comes to my own experiences I tend to forget until reminded unless it’s something totally stupid that hurt me that my brain can’t let go of, course I can remember that well haha. 
I do not like spending time alone, even if not speaking I’d rather be with 2/3 people at least, when alone I just do nothing, sit there on my phone for example in one spot until I am with someone else, dont get anything done when alone either. 
I am pretty highly guarded, especially when it comes to emotions, I tend to give as little away as possible, sometimes I say to much to the wrong person for no reason though? let them know something that I probably shouldn’t have that could bit me in the ass later, I do not like this. 
the 100% best fool proof way for me to re-energise is through sex, without it I’m not the same person, I can become irritated fast, also take rejection quite personally. 
one way I would describe myself is 'extremely reactive to my environment'. 
People would see me as hard as nails on the outside but actually soft on the inside, I do not like to criticise for no reason, I do not make people feel bad for no reason but I Will fight to the death if need be. 
I still think I am an ESTP, but with TI as a parent would this not let me accept this? since SE is Dom and TI is introverted, could this be confusing me into thinking im ISTP?
All I really want in life is to be accepted, loved and respected.
I do not want my 'social image' to be shattered for example, this to me would be people seeing that it am actually quite sensitive but do not want to show this, I’m guarding this at all costs, that, rejection and the group not accepting me are the big ones for me. 
im TI dom? SE Dom? maybe I’m none of these? 
Note: I also initiate contact wherever I go, its almost a need to say 'Hi, how you doing' first, if someone initiates with me then this can throw me off. 
Cheers.


----------



## ivegotthemunchies (Nov 17, 2018)

Istp


----------



## Sco32 (Nov 27, 2018)

Thanks for your response. 
Able to elaborate further why you think this?


----------



## Sco32 (Nov 27, 2018)

More answers from people would be greatly appreciated! 
feel free to ask any questions, because tbh I suck about speaking about myself like this so questions etc would help.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Another vote for ISTP. You seem more inward oriented. Not outward. Se is outward orientation towards the object (reality) first. 

Read inferior Fe (ISTP) and Inferior Ni (ESTP).


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

To be honest there is nothing at all here that screams STP, how did you come to the conclusion that you are most likely an STP?

I could see ISFP honestly.


----------



## Sco32 (Nov 27, 2018)

Hey Soop 

ISFP is something that has not crossed my mind to be honest, did some research on it and some things relate but nowhere near as much as ESTP. 

How did I come to the conclusion of STP? I started off by doing tests online of course, MBTI, looking at socionics , Enneagram etc. 

I have looked at a few types /temperaments/interaction styles as well and ESTP is still what kinda screams out to me, that or ISTP. 

looking at individual functions and inferior NI jumps out to me, here is something I read which 100% is me: "One early sign of an impending inferior function episode is a loss of the easygoing, agreeable character of the Extraverted Sensing type. Although becoming quiet and withdrawn is by far the most frequently mentioned effect, irritability and negativity are also frequently reported. No longer are sensory data accepted indiscriminately at face value. ESTPs and ESFPs often withdraw into themselves, appear to lose contact with their habitual optimism, and appear tired and worried". I also misinterpt what people say to me as an attack which makes me withdrawn and view anything with a negative light, im not afraid of confrontation, I will confront anyone but when I get withdrawn I will bite at everyone for no reason.

I live very much in the moment, and do not dwell on on past or future very much tbh, also in terms of planning, there is none, I live life day by day and take the world as it comes. Realise this is something I should work on. 

I could keep spouting on here but tbh I do not understand much about myself which makes typing harder, my main focus has been on other people , the enviorment, not so much on how I feel, I do not understand how I feel. I also struggle to show / explain how I feel so dont put much importance on this, I do like to scan my enviroment (especially new situations / people) for a good 10/15 mins before I act, but once im in the 'zone' I am very, very social, until then I am still social but not on the levels as when im in the zone. 

I am very competitve and do not like losing, I always strive to win. I like to lead the groups I am in, for example I am usually the first to go to a bar, speak to other people, start interacting with other people. But I am also happy to just sit back and observe. 

I think the best way to type would be through the inferior function? and out of all the inferior function NI relates the best to me. 
But again, I dont know enough about myseelf and who I am to even be able to 100% accuratly describe myself. 

IF you could give reasons why you think ISFP id apprciate it. 
Thanks,
Craig.


----------



## letsrunlikecrazy (Sep 21, 2015)

I wouldn't overthink it. You seem ESTP to me.

ISTPs are more prone to deep obsessive overthinking. The need for deep obsessive overthinking leads them to spend a lot of time alone because dealing with other people interrupts the process. ESTPs also do this to an extent but not nearly as much, you're more likely to see them out and about and interacting with people. If you don't like spending time alone you're probably not ISTP.


----------



## G.13 (Feb 12, 2018)

Your first post is STP. Your last, ESTP.


----------



## MonarK (Jul 27, 2018)

I'll wager ESTP. You would be more oblivious to social cues and concerns if you had inferior Fe.


----------

